# The name game......



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Meet (insert name here), the Chilean Rose Hair, and the newest member of our family. My husband's been wanting one forever so we got one. 

I'm calling on forum friends to help us name her.....any thoughts?

Ps... does anyone else keep tarantulas?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My brother had one when he was a boy........................55 years ago! LOL! He found it and kept for a pet, but my Mom made him keep it in garage!!! I was only about 10 years old so I don't remember if he ever handled it though! 
Not my kind of pet since they are not very cuddly..........................Hahaha!!

How about calling her Itsy Bitsy (for the nursery rhyme!)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

We had one for a while. It turned out to be a boy (we named it Rose), and once he reached sexual maturity he just stopped eating. We couldn't do anything to get him to eat. Finally we tested him for parasites and nothing came back, so then I tried force feeing him (not easy with a tarantula) and that didn't work. We came to the conclusion (with a lot of research and speaking to a few tarantula people) that he wouldn't eat because he wanted a mate. They said he would just starve himself until he was able to mate so we put him to sleep. FYI putting a tarantula to sleep is not an easy thing. Fetal plus or Euthazol doesn't work the same on bugs as it does on dogs and cats. Do you know if yours is for sure a female?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hairy Potter


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> We had one for a while. It turned out to be a boy (we named it Rose), and once he reached sexual maturity he just stopped eating. We couldn't do anything to get him to eat. Finally we tested him for parasites and nothing came back, so then I tried force feeing him (not easy with a tarantula) and that didn't work. We came to the conclusion (with a lot of research and speaking to a few tarantula people) that he wouldn't eat because he wanted a mate. They said he would just starve himself until he was able to mate so we put him to sleep. FYI putting a tarantula to sleep is not an easy thing. Fetal plus or Euthazol doesn't work the same on bugs as it does on dogs and cats. Do you know if yours is for sure a female?


Oh goodness, im sorry to hear about what happened to Rose, but thank you for sharing ypur story. I wasnt aware that males go through that, i know they live a significantly shorter life than females. It's more difficult to visually sex them at this size/age, but we're about 95%.sure it's a female.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That's good. We were told ours was a female but I had my doubts from day one. It is really difficult to sex them when young.I don't think it is a super common thing with the males just some of them decide to starve themselves.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your new pet. Is "ugh" a name? :O 

pr


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what about red sonya, after the movie warrior queen?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would call her Legs


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Running

As in me in the opposite direction!

I'm happy for you and your family though!


----------



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

Charlotte 

Congrats on your new addition! ... eek!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> Congratulations on your new pet. Is "ugh" a name? :O
> 
> pr


Lol Lol. My mom suggested something similar... "disgusting"


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

twyla said:


> I would call her Legs


That's what I've been calling her.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> My brother had one when he was a boy........................55 years ago! LOL! He found it and kept for a pet, but my Mom made him keep it in garage!!! I was only about 10 years old so I don't remember if he ever handled it though!
> Not my kind of pet since they are not very cuddly..........................Hahaha!!
> 
> How about calling her Itsy Bitsy (for the nursery rhyme!)


I vote for Itsy. and you can call her by her full name when she is bad 

pr


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

A couple of years ago my daughters boyfriend stayed here for a year. He loved reptiles, spiders and such. I had rules. ONE terrarium with no more than two reptiles and NO spiders. I had to go into their closet one day and found he was hiding 30 baby tarantulas!!! I guess it was a side business for him and he had bred them all. He was sent packing that very day! lol


----------

